# Why don't more pros ride the aero bikes?



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Seeing how you now basically have to add weight in order to meet the UCI's 15lb minimum I find it odd that most of the pros still ride the lightweight frame model made by their sponsor. Is there a reason for this? Obviously there are exceptions, i.e. Cav on his Venge, etc.


----------



## cale262 (Apr 28, 2010)

I imagine it has more to do with ride quality than aero/weight... I have several road bikes and they all ride slightly different. My C59 isn't the lightest nor is it the most aero but is does have the best ride quality which makes a huge difference on rides over 3 hours.


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

A couple of reasons:

Aero doesn't matter when you're in the middle of the peleton
The aero bikes aren't as stiff in the BB
The ride quality of the non aero bikes are generally better


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

Maybe the pros don't believe the hype. :thumbsup:


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Or maybe they ride the bikes their sponsors and directors tell them too since that is who is paying them. And not all aero bikes fit your mold Masonat. The Ridley Noah is insanely stiff in the BB and a great handling bike.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

The non-aero bike have become a lot more aero.


----------

